# Your 2nd amendment cop buddies will take your guns



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Good article. Actually sounds pretty close to me.

http://lewrockwell.com/orig13/hathaway3.1.1.html


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Wolfman said:


> I have a hard time imagining such a scenario playing out a dozen times (not to mention millions of times) before a whole lot of folks start saying, "WTF?!!!"


Agreed....but the article really sounded pretty accurate to me.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

With the crap that some of the Chiefs have come out with I could see this happen.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

I think there is reason for concern. I also think a lot of this is chest thumping by fear mongers. Do I think my chief is capable of ordering the seizure of lawfully owned property? Perhaps. He's well known as being restrictive in issuing LTCs. But he's also very intelligent. Crafty intelligent...

What I hope is nothing stupid happens before our courts tell the POTUS and his lackeys in Congress and the Senate to cut the shit.

What I do know is I've sworn to uphold the Constitution, and obey the lawful orders of those appointed over me. Lawful orders... I don't see the order of seizing a citizen's lawfully owned property, as a lawful order.. Especially if it's under the order of some executive order of the president. He ain't my boss. I'm not in the military any more, he ain't my CinC. Fuck him, he's one man, he's not the Constitution..

I just hope no one comes to my house, and I recommend no one does. I know I'm not the only one that feels this way. I read some pro 2A websites just to get a feel of how people are feeling; it won't be good for those LE agencies that decide to seize peoples arms... Can't say as I blame em....


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I've got over 6 months of sick time in my bank right now. I'll just keep calling in sick if this happens. I predict less than a week of casualties piling up on both sides before any grabbing is halted.

Deuce, you must have a big book of crosswords that needs completion, take time out to enjoy, right?


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Lots of guys are saying they won't enforce this unconstitutional BS, and yet, we keep reading stories about people being charged with high cap mags, improper storage, etc. so, SOMEONE obviously hasn't got the memo yet. It's up to us to school the ones who aren't aware of what's happening.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2013)

Harley387 said:


> Good article. Actually sounds pretty close to me.
> 
> http://lewrockwell.com/orig13/hathaway3.1.1.html


The author of that article is an asshole who seriously underestimates the patriotism of police officers and veterans.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> The author of that article is an asshole who seriously underestimates the patriotism of police officers and veterans.


He was a government drone working for the DEA. Perhaps he's painting us all the color of "I did what my bosses told me to" when he was on the job?


----------



## GreenMachine (Mar 26, 2007)

Just watch the gun seizure videos from Katrina.


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

Deuce said:


> What I do know is I've sworn to uphold the Constitution, and obey the lawful orders of those appointed over me. Lawful orders... I don't see the order of seizing a citizen's lawfully owned property, as a lawful order.. Especially if it's under the order of some executive order of the president. He ain't my boss. I'm not in the military any more, he ain't my CinC. Fuck him, he's one man, he's not the Constitution....


Well actually he is YOUR CIC.

Funny how gun rights gets people all upset and I am one of them But When it comes to other Constitutional rights people just let them walk all over us in the Name of National Security.

I am not a fan of Obama but he is the president for 3 1/2 more years whether we like it or not. But He is only part of the problem, Congress and the Senate are just a bunch of Pandering Idiots who will say and do whatever they have to in order to stay in office.

First it was the Patriot act and so this week its gun rights, Next month its abortion rights.

All they do is want to impose their religious and moral code upon the entire country.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2013)

wwonka said:


> Well actually he is YOUR CIC.


No he isn't. The POTUS is CinC of the United States Armed Forces.

I'm no longer in the military in any capacity (inactive reserve, etc.), so he has no authority over me.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

wwonka said:


> Well actually he is YOUR CIC..


No... He ain't.......


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

It must be nice Wonka to work somewhere that 99% of the people your surrounded with daily agree with your politics. How do you even look at yourself in the mirror.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

He should talk!!! Looks like he was smack in the middle of Fast and Furious.

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/2750628/posts

http://www.grassley.senate.gov/judi...11-Grassley-Issa-to-Leonhart-DEA-briefing.pdf

http://dailycaller.com/2011/07/18/i...a-for-fast-and-furious-documents-information/


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2013)

wwonka said:


> Well actually he is YOUR CIC.


Nope. Most of the LEOs on this site work for a sovereign state (or its subdivisions) withing this federal republic. The President is the chief executive of the national government.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2013)

*PoliceOne.com Releases Survey of 15,000 Law Enforcement Professionals about U.S. Gun Control Policies*

_March 2013 survey of police officers covered proposed legislation and attitudes about arming citizens_
SAN FRANCISCO - PoliceOne.com, the leading online resource for law enforcement, today released findings from a national survey of police professionals that provide insight into the opinions of American law enforcement regarding gun control policies and the root causes of and potential solutions to gun crime in the United States.

Read more: http://www.policeone.com/police/products/press-releases/6188461-PoliceOne-com-Releases-Survey-of-15-000-Law-Enforcement-Professionals-about-U-S-Gun-Control-Policies/


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

GreenMachine said:


> Just watch the gun seizure videos from Katrina.


Link?


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

7costanza said:


> It must be nice Wonka to work somewhere that 99% of the people your surrounded with daily agree with your politics. How do you even look at yourself in the mirror.


Where do I work? That you think everyone agrees with me?

Where did I say I disagree with you on how Obama is running this country?

Where have I said I disagree with you on our Governor? 
I wouldn't piss on him if was on fire.

Bill 59 is duvals way of saying thanks to the hard working public servants.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

that article does seem plausible, but i'm not a cop so can't say for sure.

we do have those stereotypes at the prison , but doubt prison guards will be going door to door anytime soon so we're safe for now


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

wwonka said:


> All they do is want to impose their religious and moral code upon the entire country.


Huh?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

wwonka said:


> All they do is want to impose their religious and moral code upon the entire country.


It could be worse...


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I like that punching people and making them throw up thing, is that taught in the academy?


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

Code 3 said:


> Link?


 Just type Katrina Gun Confiscation and you get tons of videos


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Shitbirds!!!!!!!!! Chiefs and Politicians ALL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

I have to say that there is one clown that I "know" he described in incredible detail. Scary shit


----------

